# [HELP - URGENTE] Problema di inchiodamento !!! ANCORA PEGGIO

## ElDios

Ciao tutti Ragassuoli,

       ho un grave problema di inchidamento affetto anche da sconoscitudine..infatti è qualche giorno che ogni tanto il computer comincia a leggere dal disco fiso..il mouse rallente, e il computer si inchioda..non in toto, per esempio il mouse continua ad andare..ma diventa impossibile fare qualsiasi cosa perchè non risonde niente..ne in X ne in shell. 

Ho già provato a ricompilare KDE..niente..

non ho neanche idea di come fare a verificare qual'è il problema..e non ho troavto post di questo genere in giro.

All'inizio pensavo fosse la RAM,ma dopo un memtest che non ha dato problemi non so cosa dire.. poi ho pensato che fosse la rete, infatti ni questo periodo all'inerno di Fastweb si sta diffondendo un virus che bombarda i sistemi WinXP di chiamate sulla 135, e pensavo che quelle continue chiamate magari mi scoglionavano il sistema, ma non è neanche quello...si è bloccato una volta anche a cavo scollegato..

boh...non so più cosa provare..

adesso provo a cambiare kernel e vediamo che succede...

cmq io ho un Athlon XP 2500+

512 Mb RAM divisi in due banchi da 256

scheda madre Gigabyte con KT600

HD Maxtor 60 GB montato su Rack estraibile con root su hda3 e boot su hda1, hda2 = swap

kernel hardened 2.6.7 r4

KDE 3.2.3

che altro?

ho appena fatto un sync e update del portage..

boh ditemi voi se avete dei consigli/controlli da farmi fare...

ieri ho fatto un controllo della root con fsck e avevo un 2.6 non contiguo..temo per il mio HD.

 :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Raffo

avere il 2.6% nn contiguos nn è preoccupante...il fatto che ti si blocca invece mi preoccupa..

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> ieri ho fatto un controllo della root con fsck e avevo un 2.6 non contiguo..temo per il mio HD.

 

Beh il 2.6% non mi sembra nulla di particolare, piuttosto ha fatto anche un controllo della superficie con badblocks?

Hai guardato cosa dice il log del kernel? Magari é un problema di DMA

Il tuo PC come é messo in quanto a caldo? e l'HardDisk lo stai controllando con gli smart tool?

----------

## ElDios

GRazie entrambi per i consigli..ora randomaze comincio a fare tutti i controlli che mi hai detto con i programmi sul disco..cmq la mia era più una supposizione che altro..non sono sicuro che è il disco..ad ogni modo a caldo sta messo bene..

Ho una volcano 7+ su un computer completamente aperto..quindi...non dovrebbero esserci problemi..no?

Fatemi sapere se vi vengono in mente altri controlli...

Gracias!!!

 :Wink: 

----------

## antenore

Idea stupida...

Non hai a crontab qualcosa che usa l'hd in modo esaustivo? Per esempio il "locate db"?

Ciao.

----------

## ElDios

 Questo è il mio dmesg 

Che cacchio sono quegli errori della cpu in fondo??

Cmq io qui non vedo nulla di strano a parte quelli...controllerò il disco..

Antenore risposta ancora più idiota...come faccio a verificarlo?

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

fino a poco tempo fa i freeze in cui potevo muovere solo il mouse capitavano anche a me. era colpa dell'agp (me n'ero accorto perchè disattivandolo non mi capitavano)

Ho risolto aggiornando i drivers nvidia e mettendo l'agp a 2x invece che a 4x (e la differenza nemmeno si vede)

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

>  Questo è il mio dmesg 
> 
> Che cacchio sono quegli errori della cpu in fondo??
> 
> 

 

LinuxQuestions

 *Quote:*   

> Cmq io qui non vedo nulla di strano a parte quelli...controllerò il disco..

 

Se hai roba proprietaria (tipo nvidia) diabilitala.

 *Quote:*   

> Antenore risposta ancora più idiota...come faccio a verificarlo?

 

```
crontab -l
```

----------

## antenore

crontab -l da root

Poi rivedi la configurazione del kernel.

Disattiva il supporto smp e il supporto acpi per smp, penso che l'errore sia dovuto a quello...

----------

## codadilupo

anche a me capita, ogni tanto, che il sistema si blocchi, e debba riavviare alla brutta (dio, o chi per lui, benedica xfs!  :Wink: ).

E, questo, da quanto m'e' saltato in testa di provare kde.

ad ogni modo, mi sarà capitato 3 volte in 6 mesi, e solo dopo un lugno (per me) uptime... vale a dire piu' di una settimana*  :Wink: 

Non ci ho dato molto peso, anche perché, appunto, non ho mai perso dati, e non m'e' mai successo in compilazione.

Ma penso, cmq, che togliero' kde.

*lo so che una settimana é niente: ma provate a pensare ad un pc che sta in piedi dieci giorni, a scaricare di continuo da amule, leggere la posta, navigare in internet, ascoltare musica.... e intanto mio padre gioca a mahjonng !

Coda

----------

## ElDios

OK tolto il smp che era realmente inutile.. non ho trovato altrove il supporto di acpi per smp quindi penso fosse compreso nell'opzione che ho tolto..

non ho capito cosa intende randomaze con se hai roba proprietaria disabilitala.. i driver nvidia-kernel possono essere considerati "roba proprietaria"?

e se non devo usare qualli come faccio ad avere il supporto per glx? 

 :Confused: 

crontab non segnala nessun locatedb quindi tutto okko  :Laughing: 

----------

## ElDios

Per ora ho tolto l'acpi e aggiornato i driver nvidia alla 6111..

l'avvio sembra più veloce ed anche X sembra un pochettino più reattivo..inoltre segnalo che rgazie all'update dei driver i messaggi di errore in coda al dmesg se ne sono andati..

per ora è tutto..vi tengo aggiornati se si blocca ancora..

grazie a tutti!!!!   :Cool: 

----------

## randomaze

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> non ho capito cosa intende randomaze con se hai roba proprietaria disabilitala.. i driver nvidia-kernel possono essere considerati "roba proprietaria"?
> 
> e se non devo usare qualli come faccio ad avere il supporto per glx? 

 

"roba proprietaria" ovvero driver chiusi. Mi riferivo sopratutto a nvidia-kernel.

Per il glx intanto controlla se quei driver sono un problema (se a driver disabilitati va tutto benissimo la colpa é dei driver), se non lo sono (ovvero il sistema freeza anche con i driver disabilitati puoi riabilitarli, se invece sono loro il problema prova una versione meno recente, oppure aspetta la prossima release!

----------

## antenore

Prima ti ho detto una ........... il comando schedulato è updatedb.

Un'altra ........... è sul crontab (probabilmente)...

Se ha crontab hai una cosa come questa:

01 * * * * root run-parts /etc/cron.hourly

02 4 * * * root run-parts /etc/cron.daily

22 4 * * 0 root run-parts /etc/cron.weekly

42 4 1 * * root run-parts /etc/cron.monthly

devi verificare nelle directory 

/etc/cron.monthly

/etc/cron.hourly/

/etc/cron.daily/

/etc/cron.weekly/

gli script presenti e cosa fanno...

Altro dubbio... Hai usato hdparm per cambiare le impostazioni ide?

Se si fai attenzione, io ho rotto due hd e un controller!!!   :Embarassed: 

Se vuoi usare direct rendering, glx, etc, al massimo delle performance devi usare per forza i drv dell'nvdia, scarica gli ultimi e segui le istruzioni passo passo.

----------

## motaboy

Di solito quando il sistema inizia a caricare e il mouse diventa scattoso e poi immobile il problema é che c'é un programma che ha qualche memory leak ed inizia a ciucciarti tutta la memoria finché inizia a swappare e a piantarti tutto.

Io proverei a vedere se te lo fa per esempio senza kde ma con gnome (ovviamente se carichi qualche programma di kde sei al punto di prima...) prima di pensare al kernel.

----------

## Cagnulein

una cosa del genere mi succede quando mldonkey arriva ad un uptime di 3-4 giorni...mi basta killarlo e riavviarlo  :Wink: 

----------

## ElDios

ok grazie a tutti...

Per ora sembra andaare tutto okko...vedremo come procede...

Spero che l'update dei driver nvidia sia bastato..

ciao ciao a tutti!

----------

## ElDios

Proprio niente da fare...ancora problemi..

1) non è il kernel.. ne sto usando un altro.. 2.6.8-rc3

2) non è il disco .. usando il LiveCD 2004.1 sembra funzionare alla perfezione

3) non sono i driver nvidia, ho fatto l'update all'ultimo driver 6111

4) non è l'acpi e ne l'smp perchè li ho disabilitati entrambi da kernel..

Non so più che provare...però posso darci un indizio ragassuoli...se tento di decomprimere un file tar.gz mi si pianta SICURAMENTE..ed inoltre quando tento di cancellare quello che ha parzialmente decompresso (perchè mi tocca resettare) mi da un input/outpu error perchè non rieesce a fare lstat di uno dei file da cancellare..

Ditemi voi se avete qualche nuova idea..

Grazie in anticipo..

----------

## motaboy

A parte che hai fatto 600 post uguali...  :Laughing: 

Ma te lo fa anche senza kde e X attivo, quando decomprimi un file?

----------

## ElDios

Hai ragione ma volevo esser chiaro in ogni posto per non dilungare troppo i botta e risposta..

cmq me lo fa anche dalla shell..

cioè con KDE attivo e non se passo alla shell testuale [Ctrl+Alt+F1] e provo a decomprimere.. nisba..nada...nicht..si pianta..

boooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

ehm... ripeto, siccome anche a me si inchiodava e si poteva muovere solo il mouse... hai provato a disabilitare l'agp per vedere se è quello?

----------

## motaboy

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> Hai ragione ma volevo esser chiaro in ogni posto per non dilungare troppo i botta e risposta..
> 
> cmq me lo fa anche dalla shell..
> 
> cioè con KDE attivo e non se passo alla shell testuale [Ctrl+Alt+F1] e provo a decomprimere.. nisba..nada...nicht..si pianta..
> ...

 

Non ho capito.... Senza kde e X attivi swappa lo stesso?

Prova proprio a non caricare X e vedere se lo fa ancora.

----------

## ElDios

Forse ho trovato una probaible soluzione..

Non ho ancora disattiva l'agp ma ho tolto il caricamento del modulo nvidia in avvio..

Ora sembra tutto andare a meraviglia e i driver nvidia funzionano lo stesso..

Non mi sono ancora dato una spiegazione razionale di questa soluzione ma sembra funzionare..

se mi si stampasse ancora provo a rimuovere agp e a lavorare in only text e vediamo che succede..

grazie ancora a tutti per la colaborazione..

----------

## ElDios

Come si suol dire, dalla padella alla bracie...

ma la mia non è una brace, direi che IO la ho più trasformata in un enorme incendio forestale...

Ieri tentando di controllare se effettivamente il disco fosse corrotto mi sono lasciato scappare un controllo con badblocks di tipo -w .............................poi sono andato a letto...............................................immaginate la mia felicità stamattina.............................

perdonatemi ma erano le 4............

Ad ogni modo, penso di esser ad un passo dal perder tutto quindi ho tentato tutte le strade......ho provato con gpart ma mi trova come partizioni le partizioni giuste (?) ma senza dimensioni ne cilindri... nel senso che erano quattro partizioni primarie e lui le trova....ma segna tutto a 0. anche il tipo ec ecc ecc...quindi prima di ripristinare le partizioni volevo farmi insultare un po' da voi e magari pigliare anche qualche consiglio..

Vorrei provare anche con rescuept ma non riesco ad installarlo...

A PROPO, prima che vengano dubbi: in questo momento sto lavorando su una seconda installazione fatta su un altro disco...il disco che ieri ho "perso" e che è il mio disco di uso principale ora è settato come slave...

sarei motlo grato se qualcuno ora mi aiutasse a recuperare i le partizioni / i dati.. gracias...

gli insulti sono ben accetti.....    :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## antenore

 *Quote:*   

> Never  use  the -w option on an device containing an existing file sys-
> 
>        tem.  This option erases data!  If you want to do write-mode testing on
> 
>        an  existing file system, use the -n option instead.  It is slower, but
> ...

 

Hai toppato.....

Si c'è un modo per recuperare, ricostruire bit a bit tutto il disco...

Ti possono essere di aiuto queste distro live

# Questa è molto valida ed è piccolina (20 MB)

http://www.system-down.com/

e

http://www.sysresccd.org/

Utilizzando altri sistemi a manina non saprei cosa consigliarti...

----------

## ElDios

GRazie Antenoruccio...ma non ho letto nessun insulto.. 

Cmq ora tento le due distro che mi hai consigliato..

pregato per me e sparate a zero altri consigli...

sarebbe realmente molto meglio se riuscissi a recuperare quei madeletti file...

insluti attendansi..   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad:   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## n3m0

 *ElDios wrote:*   

> sarei motlo grato se qualcuno ora mi aiutasse a recuperare i le partizioni / i dati

 

Non so le minidistro consigliate da antenore siano sufficienti, cmq, l'unico consiglio che ti posso dare fuoriesce dal mondo open e linux.

Una volta mi sono trovato in una situazione scomoda dove bisognava recuperare urgentemente dei dati: l'unica soluzione è stato acquistare questo.

All'epoca supportava filesystems NTFS, FAT, EXT2, EXT3.

E' capace di recuperare anche dopo formattazioni (anche con FS diversi e anche più di una), ridimensionamenti di partizioni, etc.

Purtroppo è tutto quello che so suggerirti e non conosco software equivalenti per Linux.

----------

